# UK Paper Driving License to Drive in Spain



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey Everyone

We arrive in Spain on Friday! Have a quick question hopefully someone can help me with.

I have not got one of the new UK Photo Driving Licenses and I don't have my paper one anymore either. In the past I have phoned DVLA and they have been able to fax a copy of the license to anyone that is needing it. I do have an australian photo driving license. I was wondering if there is anyway to use what DVLA can fax through to get a photo driving license in Spain?

Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks

Pete


----------



## karunaji (May 3, 2010)

spanishhopeful said:


> Hey Everyone
> 
> We arrive in Spain on Friday! Have a quick question hopefully someone can help me with.
> 
> ...


Hi Pete - even I managed to get a photocard provisional in exchange for my old paper one. It sounds very odd that you don't have either aboard - because strictly speaking when you are driving you license at hand is a legal requirement - so not sure where you have been so fortunate to just have the DVLA 'fax a copy'.It all sounds quite colonial!
Can you imagine being stopped on the road for a check - which they do here in Spain - or in the USA or OZ for that matter, and saying - "sorry officer, it's ok - scouts honour I have one - all we need do is get the DVLA to fax a copy". I suspect your vehicle in some places would be impounded there and then! And were you to be in an accident - what then?
I doubt if you could hire a car without present your valid license
I'm not sure you have really dwelt upon the repercussions.

"In the past..." suggests this is not an overnight problem - so why put yourself and your family through all this. Although I'm not an expert, Ihaving lived here and in other European countries, and the east, a quick DVLA faxwouldnot be acceptable. You'd probably have to go to the local police, not to speak of a notary. 

I suspect you own a passport and dno't expect a "quick fax to the Home Office" to solve the problem abroad.:spit:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes, I think its time that you got a replacement. Spain and the guardia tend to insist on seeing a drivers licence on the spot - they even insist on seeing, not only your insurance certificate, but the proof of payment - on the spot!

Jo xxx


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

karunaji said:


> Hi Pete - even I managed to get a photocard provisional in exchange for my old paper one. It sounds very odd that you don't have either aboard - because strictly speaking when you are driving you license at hand is a legal requirement - so not sure where you have been so fortunate to just have the DVLA 'fax a copy'.It all sounds quite colonial!
> Can you imagine being stopped on the road for a check - which they do here in Spain - or in the USA or OZ for that matter, and saying - "sorry officer, it's ok - scouts honour I have one - all we need do is get the DVLA to fax a copy". I suspect your vehicle in some places would be impounded there and then! And were you to be in an accident - what then?
> I doubt if you could hire a car without present your valid license
> I'm not sure you have really dwelt upon the repercussions.
> ...


Hey thanks for the reply. I don't think i have explained myself correctly. Firstly I am currently in Australia, I have a full australian photocard driving license which I keep in my wallet. When I left the UK i didnt have a photocard as it was not available i only had the paper copy. Somehow the paper copy that i had was lost when we moved to australia. All the australian Licensing people needed was a fax confirmation from DVLA of my british driving license. This then allowed them to issue me an australian Photo Driving license which I still have in my Wallet 

All I was wondering is if I can just use the australian photo driving license to change to the spanish photo driving license or will I have to get the DVLA to Fax proof of my british paper license too!

Sorry for the confusion but I have always had a license in my wallet since leaving the UK I just don't have the original UK Paper or Photo License.

Thanks

Pete


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

jojo said:


> Yes, I think its time that you got a replacement. Spain and the guardia tend to insist on seeing a drivers licence on the spot - they even insist on seeing, not only your insurance certificate, but the proof of payment - on the spot!
> 
> Jo xxx


Hey Jojo yeah thats all I was asking was what is the best way to go about this. Do I just change the australian one over or change to a spanish drivers license with a copy of my British drivers license that I can get faxed to me?

Pete


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

spanishhopeful said:


> Hey thanks for the reply. I don't think i have explained myself correctly. Firstly I am currently in Australia, I have a full australian photocard driving license which I keep in my wallet. When I left the UK i didnt have a photocard as it was not available i only had the paper copy. Somehow the paper copy that i had was lost when we moved to australia. All the australian Licensing people needed was a fax confirmation from DVLA of my british driving license. This then allowed them to issue me an australian Photo Driving license which I still have in my Wallet
> 
> All I was wondering is if I can just use the australian photo driving license to change to the spanish photo driving license or will I have to get the DVLA to Fax proof of my british paper license too!
> 
> ...


The question then is - Would an Australian drivers licence be valid in Spain??? Cos without an instant British/EU one, thats all you would be able to show, unless you can get a copy to have with you in the event of needing to show it!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

...... Do drivers licences need to have a current address on them to be valid???

Jo xxxx


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

yeah i think they do looks like i will need the uk paper license to exchange it for a spanish one. I dont think there are any agreements with australia at all.

Pete


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> The question then is - Would an Australian drivers licence be valid in Spain??? Cos without an instant British/EU one, thats all you would be able to show, unless you can get a copy to have with you in the event of needing to show it!
> 
> Jo xxx


apparently the Aus license_ with an International license_ is OK for a tourist for 90 days - and for 6 months as resident, after which time it appears you have to take a driving test

have a look here Driving in Spain - Embajada de Australia


I really think he needs to get his UK license sorted ASAP before he comes here


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> apparently the Aus license_ with an International license_ is OK for a tourist for 90 days - and for 6 months as resident, after which time it appears you have to take a driving test
> 
> have a look here Driving in Spain - Embajada de Australia
> 
> ...



AAAARRRGGGGGHHHHHHH I doubt he'll fancy doing that lol!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> apparently the Aus license_ with an International license_ is OK for a tourist for 90 days - and for 6 months as resident, after which time it appears you have to take a driving test
> 
> have a look here Driving in Spain - Embajada de Australia
> 
> ...


I can't do that. I land there on friday lol!!!!

There must be a way for them to get confirmation from the DVLA to enable me to use that to change to a spanish driving license without the need for sitting the test again. I have been driving for too many years that i think i have picked up too many bad habits 

At least I have 6 months with the aussie license. Will have to delve deeper and speak to a few people when I land and see what happens. If I get anymore info after friday will let you all know the outcome.

Thanks for the help

Pete


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Do you still have a UK address? If so perhaps you can apply online to exchange your paper one for a photocard.

Apply online to exchange your paper driving licence for a photocard driving licence : Directgov - Motoring


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I don't understand why you had to apply for a second Autralian licence after returning from your time in the UK....
I lost my wallet containing UK driving licence, credit cards etc. ten days ago. The same day I applied online for a replacement which has arrived at my UK address. I shan't have it in my hot little hand until my dil arrives on Thursday so I printed off a copy of the lost licence - I keep scanned copies of all important documents, passport, driver licence, NIE, padron etc. on my computer so should I lose any I can get copies wherever I am in the world. I put this in my car with a copy of the completed application form for a replacement licence along with the other required paperwork and will keep fingers crossed should I be stopped by Trafico.
At least I have some proof that I really do have a licence.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

spanishhopeful said:


> I can't do that. I land there on friday lol!!!!
> 
> There must be a way for them to get confirmation from the DVLA to enable me to use that to change to a spanish driving license without the need for sitting the test again. I have been driving for too many years that i think i have picked up too many bad habits
> 
> ...


do you have the international driver's license in your Aus license?

if not, you're scuppered


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

As said, you want a UK address that you can use to apply for a photo card licence. DVLA wont send a licence, replacement or renewal, to a foreign address.

Other than that, again as said, your Australian licence will be acceptable in Spain for 6 months. However, unless your are able to speak Spanish well, you want to avoid a Spanish test.

Having got your UK photo licence, you wont need to exchange it for a Spanish one unless you really want to. However you should be aware that photo licences expire exvery 10 years, and therefore the renewal will need to be sent to a UK address.

Happy days, eh?


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

What about the uk paper license? Can I use that to drive in spain and then change it to a spanish one?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

spanishhopeful said:


> What about the uk paper license? Can I use that to drive in spain and then change it to a spanish one?


I've gotta feeling that to have a Spanish licence you'll need to take a Spanish test!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I've gotta feeling that to have a Spanish licence you'll need to take a Spanish test!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


not if he has a full, UK licence - which seems to be the sticking point!!

I don't know if you can even get a paper licence now - surely if he was to ask for a replacement he'd have to get a new photo licence?

I think the only people to be able to give a definitive answer will be the DVLA - but for sure he can't get a new one without a UK address


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

spanishhopeful said:


> What about the uk paper license? Can I use that to drive in spain and then change it to a spanish one?


I know people in Spain that have paper licences. However, you wont be able to get one because DVLA dont issue them any more. You will be issued with a plastic photo licence, but only to your UK address, and on;ly when you have made the application and provided them with a photograph. Ypou would need to make a change of address as well, as your paper licence I assume has a very old address on it.


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Ok thanks guys for all the info don't think I'll find out anything definitively until I get there. Can anyone tell me where I need to go to enquire about Spanish licenses when I get there. I will be based in Calahonda. 

Thanks

Pete


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

spanishhopeful said:


> Ok thanks guys for all the info don't think I'll find out anything definitively until I get there. Can anyone tell me where I need to go to enquire about Spanish licenses when I get there. I will be based in Calahonda.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Pete


I'm not sure if you (or I  ) have read the posts correctly.

You can't get a Spanish licence unless you have a valid UK licence to exchange for it. Which you dont, as far as I understood. 

You will have to go to a driving school and take a test after 6 months and your Auz licence is no longer valid, which unless you speak Spanish might be difficult.

Your best option is a UK address for a new UK photo licence.


----------



## Merseybob (Mar 4, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> I know people in Spain that have paper licences. However, you wont be able to get one because DVLA dont issue them any more. You will be issued with a plastic photo licence, but only to your UK address, and on;ly when you have made the application and provided them with a photograph. Ypou would need to make a change of address as well, as your paper licence I assume has a very old address on it.


They issue them both at the same time when you apply for your first photo licence in the UK and all other police except the UK one's look at the paper bit as if it is a waste of space


----------

